# Fast growing Low light plants for 10 gallon



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

So far, all of my plants are slow-growing, and I've developed an algae problem. I'm using a floor lamp with daylight bulbs, and the light is about 10 inches or so above the water with a second one 20 inches above the water. 

My slow growing plants are quite nice and healthy; some have grown 2 inches or so in the past two weeks. I do leave the light on a long time, 10-12 hours, because it's so far from the water and not really made for plants. 

I'd like to get a nice quick-growing plant that tolerates the low lighting that I have and can suck up the brown algae's food supply. I use root tabs according to the package instructions. 

My silk background plants all have brown dots, and I've noticed some spider-web like stringy stuff connecting decorations, plants, and silk plants. I've also wiped some of the algae off with paper towels and added some ghost shrimp to control anything in the gravel that I miss with the vacuum.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

water sprite or rotala work well for me


----------



## dani123 (Feb 11, 2015)

Brazilian Pennywort is very nice too and it grows new leaves everyday. I also have an Echinodorus Sword which is a small sword that I love but I wouldn't say it grows as fast as the pennywort and also cryptocoryne grows some what fast but I'd say the fastest growing plant that I have ever owned is the dwarf lily plant and it's a beautiful redish brown color with red spots it will add a nice splash of color and it is so easy to trim if it grows too big.


----------



## Johnny579 (Aug 22, 2014)

What size is your tank?


----------



## Johnny579 (Aug 22, 2014)

Sorry, completely missed the title have you thought about getting an algae eater? Otto cats or snails?


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

I would suggest wisteria and/or ludwigia. I also have had good luck with limnophila but it grows fuller in medium light.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Thanks all, I'll check out those plants!

I thought about other fish and some snails, but I thought adding one or two real background plants to replace silk plants would look nice. I also wasn't sure which kind of algae eater would eat this kind of algae. It seemed easier to just choke it out with more plants to me.


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

By next Monday (April 13th) I will have another plant package for sale and it will include many of the plants listed that would grow quickly for you, if you are interested. 

The package will include: 
3 stems wisteria 
4-5 stems rotala rotundifolia 
4 stems limnophila
1 amazon sword plantlet
2 dwarf saggitaria plantlets
small portion giant duckweed

The package will be $25 and that includes shippingin a small priority flat rate box and should get to you in 2 days since i am in Kentucky. I havent posted it in the market place yet so thought i would offer to you.

No worries if you dont want it, just thought i would check!


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I think that may be too many plants for my little 10 gallon! I already have 1 anubias nana, 4 cryptocoryne greens, and 4 smaller cryptocorynes in there. Thanks for the offer!


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

No problem!!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Google "diatoms" and if that's what you have plants won't make a difference. As far as algae-eating fish it depends on the tank size. Otos do eat diatoms but if your tank is under 10 gallons and they wouldn not be a good option.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

That's what I have. I thought more plants would out compete it for food or something. I'll look up otos and see if I can handle them and if we have them locally.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I haven't had a chance to get to the store, but my ghost shrimp seem to like the stuff a bit. They're keeping it from making strings on the plants and decorations, and sometimes they seem to be eating it from the glass. I see them munching on stuff on the silk plants, too.

I'm not sure about the otos for my tank size. Every article I read about them has a different idea of a proper tank size, and most of them were a lot bigger than my 10 gallon. I'll cut the closer light time down a bunch and see how much that (and the shrimp) help out.


----------



## mrldragon (Feb 24, 2015)

A single nerite snail will keep your algae under control. They don't eat plants or other occupants, either. But make sure it's a nerite. Other species of snails are sold as algae eaters, but they're not.


----------



## Johnny579 (Aug 22, 2014)

4-6 otos in your ten gallon with one betta would be fine. They would eventually make your tank look pretty much free of diatoms and algae, plus you would rarely see them as they are pretty skiddish. If you get them make sure to acclimate slowly, about twice as long as you would other fish, they are sensitive. Also get some algae wafers and zucchini/cucumber you can slice and prepare for them. I love mine. Nerite snails are another good option, they eat all kinds of algae but you would rarely see them and they are quite boring. When your otos get used to you, they will sometimes put on a show for you.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm kicking myself for forgetting how many I'd need. I asked the store employee, and she said one by itself was fine. At least I have lots of hiding spaces and food for him. I'll see if I they get more in next week. Do they need 4 to be happy, or will 3 be okay? All I can find online is "small schools" with no real number.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Minimum number of any shoaling species is 6 with more being better. I stand corrected: If you supplement feed you can have 6+ Otos in a 10 gallon. I was thinking about a five gallon. :-(

Beyond eating algae they are interesting to watch.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Thanks. I'll add a few more every week until I reach six. My daughter named him (or her) "Little Fish."


----------

